# cleveland,ohio non urgent?



## peewee01 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi saw this dog on the cleveland apl website not sure if she is urgent but it is a kill pound. http://www.clevelandapl.com can't get pic to load.

Animal ID 6064996 
Breed German Shepherd/Mix 
Age 1 year 
Sex Female 
Size Medium 
Color Black/Tan 
Spayed/Neutered Yes 
Declawed No 
Housetrained Unknown 
Adoption Price $100.00 
Intake Date 9/19/2008 6:25:00 PM


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)




----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I just called and left Margaret a message. We have pulled two great dogs from there in the last month.


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

looking to add more, eh?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Why not. We have pulled Chloe and Duke from there and they are great dogs :^)


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Wow, how do you find foster homes for all of these dogs?


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: ShepherdManiaWhy not. We have pulled Chloe and Duke from there and they are great dogs :^)


YUP, I know. They were with me














If it wasn't for my surgery, you would have had a difficult time taking them away from me


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowWow, how do you find foster homes for all of these dogs?


Carefully lol

Thanks to the wonderful people out there that open their hearts and homes to these great dogs.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I just talked to Amanda at CAPL. Polly is 11 months old.

I have a hold on her so she is fine until we can pull her next week.


----------



## jacksons.mama (Apr 26, 2008)

What a cutie!!!

Moie- i have Chloe and she is AMAZING!!! thank you for all your help!


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

Niki

Sure thing. She almost did not make it on the transport run ...







DH is so miffed that we did not keep Chloe. Within the first hour, she was his velcro







, which is not usual with fosters/my resident dog, they usually cling to me. But with Duke there, Chloe needed her own trophy so I told DH









Glad to hear she is doing good. Hard to believe she was returned twice for being a GSD


----------



## GSD_Love (Jun 22, 2008)

I am so glad to hear that Polly is going to BrightStar! I met her for the first time today and she is a doll! She's tiny but, so sweet! I hope she does well for everyone at BrightStar and that Duke & Chloe are doing well also!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Duke and Chloe are doing very well. I saw Chloe again yesterday and she is putting weight on every week. I think we found her forever family!


----------



## kularing (Aug 24, 2006)

What a cutie!!! Thanks Moei for all your help!!!
Great job Mark!!!
Can't wait to see her!


----------



## GSD_Love (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm glad to hear all is well for Duke and Chloe.







I'm so happy that you might have found her forever home already! That's so great!


----------



## sheplover04 (Apr 22, 2004)

I'm confused. Is this pretty girl saved or still looking for a home?
I have a family who asked me today about a GSD puppy to rescue. We are just south of Cleveland. I've sent her this girl's photo but not sure if she's still available.


----------



## GSD_Love (Jun 22, 2008)

I am also unsure of Polly's situation. She was supposed to go to BrightStar but, I see that she is again listed on the APL's website. Does anyone have any information? If she is not going to BrightStar then she is available Sheplover04, the shelter is just asking that she goes to someone with Shepherd experience since she is so young and sometimes a little rough.


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

Any news? BrightStar?


----------



## GSD_Love (Jun 22, 2008)

Still waiting to hear back from Mark...Last we heard Polly is welcome into BrightStar but, will need to go to Wooster for boarding until she can go to NY...All we need is the name of the Boarding Kennel and she's on her way, Until then she is on hold for BrightStar...My family will be transporting her to Wooster as soon as we get the info of the Kennel.


----------



## kularing (Aug 24, 2006)

Mark moved this weekend so he was a bit busy. I am sure he will be back on line soon


----------



## GSD_Love (Jun 22, 2008)

Okay, Thanks so much for filling us in!


----------



## GSD_Love (Jun 22, 2008)

Polly is officially now on her way to BrightStar. She is currently at a Boarding Kennel in Wooster, OH waiting for transport to NY!


----------

